# Pacific Ricochet...is it any good?



## noxiousCaitSith (Jan 15, 2008)

i don't really know anything about quality...but i'm just wondering if the pacific ricochet is a good bike. my crappy one got stolen but that's ok cause it was free...though i did have to replace the tires a few times...
it is used and marked at about $35. it seems to be in good condition. i might need to fix the breaks though.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Some thoughts...*



noxiousCaitSith said:


> i don't really know anything about quality...but i'm just wondering if the pacific ricochet is a good bike. my crappy one got stolen but that's ok cause it was free...though i did have to replace the tires a few times...
> it is used and marked at about $35. it seems to be in good condition. i might need to fix the breaks though.


First, go here and read up: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=30921

It will likely answer your question.

Second, it really depends on your budget, the amount of time you plan on riding on singletrack (dirt, rocks, logs) trails vs. paved bike paths.

In general, any bike that you ride is a great bike. But the longer you ride, the more you'll want to consider an entry level bike from a manufacturer that provides higher end mountain bikes.


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

Depends on what you want to do with it. I wouldn't recommend jumping a cheap bike.


----------



## noxiousCaitSith (Jan 15, 2008)

i don't really plan on doing any intense bike riding...more just for exercise. but i guess if i do get a bike i'll want it to last a long time.


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

In addition to reliability concerns, there is always the fact that you are lugging around outdated (heavy) components. You would be better off looking into lower end hardtails from the likes of Iron Horse, Jamis, or Specialized. You'll pay a little more but as I'm sure you will hear from everyone- it is money well spent.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Trade offs..*



noxiousCaitSith said:


> i don't really plan on doing any intense bike riding...more just for exercise. but i guess if i do get a bike i'll want it to last a long time.


What's a realistic budget that you have or would have to spend on a bike. And what's the intended use?

If your budget is $50 and once a week riding on a paved trail is the intended use, then that puts you in a different catagory than $300 on paved trail or $300 on off road trails.

Knowing what your use is and what you're willing to spend will help us help you.

Ken


----------



## noxiousCaitSith (Jan 15, 2008)

hmm...i'd like to get a bike that will last and i live with my parents and have a full time job for now, so for a budget i'm not too concerned with how much it costs...$300 is a lot but i guess it's not out of the question. and there aren't any off road trails that i know of in my area, so it'll be mainly on paved trail.


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

So you want a comfortable, reliable bike to get you from point a to point b, get some outside exercise, and enjoy on paved/groomed trails? Correct? Look at "comfort" or "hybid" bikes. Slightly smaller tire diameter = better rolling on pavement but still has some knobs and strength should you find yourself on a fireroad (dirt "paved"). More upright position = more comfort for the "average" rider. These go from $250-$500 new and can be had hardly used for cheap.

Spending some more out front to get a bike shop bike as opposed to a Walmart "toy" will pay off in leaps and bounds if you actually plan on riding. Don't believe me, go ride one (you'll learn what a bike is supposed to shift and pedal like), pick it up (it will be significantly lighter), and talk to the shop (you'll learn about the better durability and reliability of the components and about their free maintenance policy with your purchase).

If you can't justify spending that much you can get one of these bike shop bikes used for very little (if any) more than you will pay walking into Walmart and getting a piece of junk (though you will loose the warrantee and service of buying one new you still get a better bike)


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*This helps....*



noxiousCaitSith said:


> hmm...i'd like to get a bike that will last and i live with my parents and have a full time job for now, so for a budget i'm not too concerned with how much it costs...$300 is a lot but i guess it's not out of the question. and there aren't any off road trails that i know of in my area, so it'll be mainly on paved trail.


So my opinion is that you should go to a couple local bike shops in your area. Not big box stores but stores that specialize in bicycles. You should let them know what you're looking for in a bike, your intended use and that you're brand new to riding or purchasing at this level.

If the store is worth a damn, what they'll try to do is put you in the right bike for the type and style of riding that you're looking to do. If $300 is the absolute top of your budget, let them know.

Then ride a lot of different brands of bike in your price range. All bikes aren't sized or made the same way. It's sort of like clothes. An XL shirt from one company will fit differently than an XL shirt from another. So ride different brands from several bike shops. It sounds odd, but I promise you that one of the bikes you ride will just "feel right" when you're pedaling around.

Some additional considerations when you're starting out are a helmet and gloves. Ask the shop to fit you with a helmet. The easiest way to spot a newbie rider is they're not wearing a helmet. Helmets are like bikes (and shirts), so try a couple on and pick the one that fits you best.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

A bikeshop quality bike is great and the difference in quality justifies the price. If you want something that will last you'll have to spend a little more. If you just want something to knock around town and your bike is likely to get stolen again, $35 used boxstore bikes are great.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

click here to see a pacific in action


----------



## C-Fed (Jan 1, 2008)

Pacific is responsible for the department store Mongooses & Schwinns of the world. My first bike was one of these Mongooses, purchased when my wife & I were planning on just riding around the neighborhood. The upside was that it made me remember how fun it was to be on a bike, the downsides were that the thing was constantly falling apart: wheels out of true from curb drops, a front derailler that just fell apart, a broken pedal one time just from standing on it to pedal out of the saddle. 

If it gets you riding, it is better than nothing. But, it will break. Wait for a decent used bike.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

noxiousCaitSith said:


> hmm...i'd like to get a bike that will last and i live with my parents and have a full time job for now, so for a budget i'm not too concerned with how much it costs...$300 is a lot but i guess it's not out of the question. and there aren't any off road trails that i know of in my area, so it'll be mainly on paved trail.


 Perhaps consider looking into buying a used bike - great deals can be had, if you read up on bikes/components and know what to look for.


----------



## noxiousCaitSith (Jan 15, 2008)

haha nice video. although i don't plan on doing anything like that, i kinda get scared when i think of riding down a bridge and the bike falling apart. there'a a bike shop within walking distance of my house so i'll probably stop by tomorrow...and there's always craigslist.
anyway, thanks for the advice everyone.:eekster:


----------



## noxiousCaitSith (Jan 15, 2008)

so i was on craigslist and someone there said i might want to try a cyclocross bike. i guess they're a hybrid? i guess i'd really need to test ride one.


----------



## sonofagun (Jun 6, 2007)

probably not, cyclocross is a form of racing and not really a comfortable trail bike http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclocross


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

noxiousCaitSith said:


> so i was on craigslist and someone there said i might want to try a cyclocross bike. i guess they're a hybrid? i guess i'd really need to test ride one.


Not really the kind of hybrid I was talking of. Yes, they'll have thinner (but still knobby) tires and a light frame, but they normally have very aggressive race positioning and road style drop bars. This is not comfortable for the "average" rider wanting to cruise around a bike path. It's far too stretched out and bent over. Not to mention these bikes are not exactly cheap...

The hybrids I spoke of will have a more upright positioning more similar to a mountain bike (and sometimes the stems even rotate/adjust for a more upright position than some mountain bikers prefer to ride in). This is generally more comfortable. They'll also have slightly wider tires for more stability. The cyclocross bikes I've seen are essentially on knobby road tires, ie: pretty narrow all things considered.

I wouldn't suggest a cyclocross bike unless you specifically wanted to race cylocross.


----------



## noxiousCaitSith (Jan 15, 2008)

i see.. i definitely don't want to be leaning forward while riding on a trail. so what is a good brand of hybrid to get? or does someone have a link of ones to look for and ones to stay away from.


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

noxiousCaitSith said:


> i see.. i definitely don't want to be leaning forward while riding on a trail. so what is a good brand of hybrid to get? or does someone have a link of ones to look for and ones to stay away from.


Any of the "name" brands should have a decent hybrid to look at, and your local bike shop should also be able to help immensely with selection and fit. Off the top of my head brands to be considered would be Trek, Giant, Specialized, Cannondale that doesn't necessarily mean others should be avoided. If it's sold at your local bike shop (as opposed to a chain sporting goods store) it will hold up to your riding and be a pretty nice bike.


----------



## Mike_243us (Jan 14, 2008)

hi,
as I am new to the group be kind...
my first "mountain bike" was a mongoose mgx d50i bought at costco for $225 i rode it for 3 years on the road and around the local reservior put about 1500 miles on it.
then I decided to take to the trails and started to go to Allaire park in NJ.
after the first year the rear derailer died $20 to replace after the second year the rear axle broke $25 to have fixed at the end of this year no I can't get the rear wheel to stay true.
so bottom line is for $225 i got 6 years and about 2000 miles of ride time on that bike.
and won the simpathy vote from my wife and daughter which is why I am picking my new Cannondale F7 tommorow.
so just get the best components that you in your price range and know the limits of your bike and just barely push past them..


----------

